# (MN) High Voltage Rough Rider SH (All Clearances - throws chocolate)



## SPEED (Jul 12, 2013)

*(MN) CH pnted High Voltage Rough Rider MH (Yellow throws chocolate)*

Needs only one master pass to title!
Looks, Drive, Intensity - Ted loves the game. Proven sire. Now AKC champion pointed in his first two weekends of shows.
I finally decided to have him run in masters last year and he earned all passes last summer and finished in stile by passing his first master test of the season with no winter trips. Until last summer he had been trained by me for his advanced work. Talk to Dynamic Retrievers if you want information on Ted. They were running him for me. 

Ted has pups with hunt test titles, tracking titles, narcotics detection, FEMA search and rescue, cadaver search certified... He crosses well with field trial dogs producing drive, intelligence, and train-ability.

























champion pointed winning the points 2 days his first & only weekend in the ring! pedigree http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=18138 

2 Master Hunter Brothers -2 Master Hunter Brothers - one is also an HRCH & ESPN super dog contender and youngest dog to make it to the 2nd series, another is a show champion master hunter. Sire: *Can/UKC/Am GRCH Poplar Forest Play It Again Sam CDX UD RE WCX UD MH / *Dam is daughter of *CH Belle Tradition O'Broadreach MH. *Ted finished his JR's with 10's in all categories. Ted has a very unusual pedigree in that of the first 6 dogs in his pedigree 4 are master hunter show champions - 5 of 6 are show champions. *OFA hips good/elbows normal/cerf clear/ eic/pra/cnm/pku cleared both complete paw print panels and both of his parents are OFA Excellent. *Ted is very athletic in function and form - a truly beautiful dog / physically not over done. Ted is 80lbs. Contact Julie [email protected] 651-674-1808 
http://highvoltageretrievers.com


----------

